# Overgrown nails



## CrazyB (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello folks! This is frankly embarrassing to post about and sad as well, I feel like such a bad bunny owner, but here goes.. 
My little buddy has very overgrown nails. It's a situation I've been trying to address for awhile now. 
Ive been trying to trim the nails I can, but I'm always scared of cutting too far, as I've heard that the quick grows if the nails are overgrown. 
He also has dark nails, so I can't really tell. And he does NOT like being handled. 
I'm also scared of hurting him overall or getting bitten as he has a short temper now and then. I've tried the towel method, but he is far off before anything gets wrapped around anyone. 
We are taking him to the vet to have his ears cleaned & checked. I was wondering if vets also clip nails? And if they in that case could clip them all the way down to where they're supposed to be? Also if you have any tips or tricks of cutting dark nails on a bunny that doesn't like being handled and might or might not bite you, I would really, really, really, really appreciate it!


----------



## Popsicles (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi, yes Vets certainly will cut nails for you! They won’t be able to cut the whole length off as when the nail grows the quick (which is the fleshy bit inside that bleeds) grows with it, so it will need to be cut, let the quick recede, then cut again in a few weeks. 
With a bunny who hates being handled, practice handling all the time, even if it’s just to be held for 10 seconds then put down again. I give my rabbit a treat after being held so she knows if she behaves she gets a treat at the end. Don’t only pick up to clip nails as that is a stressful situation so they will definitely run If they know it’s coming. How much time do you spend with your rabbit? Try and spend some time together gaining his trust by not picking him up, letting him come to you and offering treats etc. Don’t just pick him up every time you see him as he will associate you touching him with a bad experience. Same goes with the towel - if he knows the towel is going to be used to wrap him up he will run! Keep the towel in his general environment and let him feel comfortable with it being around before trying to wrap again. 
I personally choose to hold my rabbit against my chest, with her bottom on my lap and front legs held. She is very fluffy so I use a piece of lacy material to poke the nails through so this holds the extra fur out the way. She is also black, so if I am really struggling I ask someone else to shine a torch under the nail for me - this will illuminate the quick for you. 
This clip is also great, as are most of their bunny videos! 



Sorry if I have forgotten to mention anything! I know how you feel I find nail clipping very stressful as I know my bun does! Good luck!


----------



## CrazyB (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello! Thank you so much for answering! I spend a good amount of time with my bun, often he just comes to me and I cuddle him, or I would sit down next to him myself and just be there with him. I've successfully managed to hold my bunny once - with a towel - a very long time ago. It wasn't to cut his nails and we gave him a treat afterwards. Also he does not like being touched on his bum or tummy or sides.. he will run or in worse case even snap at you, so I'm not entirely sure how to pick him up, cause I'm scared for both him (I don't want to hurt him if he squirms or something) and myself & I have a feeling that my insecurity about it makes the situation worse as well..

Anywho.. we will ask the vet to show how to handle him better and have his nails cut as much as they can I suppose, but will also keep trying to get him more accepting of being handled and touched.


----------



## Popsicles (Jul 7, 2018)

Yes definitely ask the vet for advice, that’s what they are there for  and it can just be slow progress of gradually stroking him on bits he doesn’t like touched and getting him used to it, etc.. you’ll get there!


----------



## CrazyB (Jul 7, 2018)

Hope so!! Thank you so much!


----------

